# Thinking about getting into fishkeeping. Would like estimates of the likely costs.



## fastzander (10 mo ago)

Hey, folks. Noob here. I'm considering getting into aquaculture/fishkeeping as a hobby, and have started out by reading a few books, subscribing to a few forums, YouTube channels, etc., but before I spend time and money conducting more in-depth research, one of the first things I want to ascertain is the likely monetary expenses and time commitment involved, so that if they're out of my range, I can veto the prospect at the start.

The space (and it's the only viable space I've got) where I'd place the tank is 101 centimetres in width and 43 centimetres deep. Assume I get a tank of those dimensions plus 40 centimetres in height, and thus 45.8 gallons (at least, according to this: Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?). Three questions:

What would be the price range to purchase all the initial equipment for a tank of this size (i.e... a tank itself, a cabinet, lighting, a sump, a heater, a protein skimmer, a return pump, live rock, substrate, the stock itself, etc.)? Assume decent quality equipment. I'd rather do this correctly or not at all.
What would be the annual price range to purchase all the ongoing supplies for a tank of this size (i.e... food, water testing kits, calcium, etc.)?
What would be the weekly time commitment range to maintain a tank of this size?
Any estimates re. these matters are appreciated. If this is not the correct venue to ask such questions, could anyone here redirect me elsewhere?


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs (11 mo ago)

So, I don’t have tanks that big, but it takes an hour a week, mostly on Saturday.

If you try to go for low cost, you should be able to keep it under 150$. I got my 10g setups for 50$.


----------



## JeffH (10 mo ago)

You can find an aquarium filter here 10 Best Aquarium Heaters Reviewed (Spring 2022)
A few of them are suited to a gallon of your size. My heater cost me around $50.


----------



## chauceringram (12 mo ago)

IMO, depending on the type of stock you plan on keeping, tank size and material used in it's construction are very important. In terms of size, it's important to understand that larger tanks are easier to control in terms of those inevitable parameter spikes. Both acrylic and glass have their respective positives/negatives. Tank size, to me, must be considered carefully before the kit as a whole to increase the enjoyment over the long term. This philosophy is especially true when contemplating a reef.


----------



## Cameron84 (9 mo ago)

I got my 38 gallon tall tank that would fit there with everything I needed to get going for under $400 including a new stand. I did get the tank on sale as a kit with all the basics for only $75 which helped keep the price down as lot. I would keep fish stock out of the initial cost because it's best to do a fish out cycle. It takes a month or two with no filter media or decorations to add from a cycled aquarium to speed up the process. Then you can add a few fish every other week or so until it is how you want it. Fish for our sized tanks are fairly cheap. $50 and you can have it stocked with a few interesting fish but just don't slam it all at once. The bacteria just needs to have time to balance out after each introduction. If you do a fish in cycle the weekly maintenance will include a lot more water changes to keep the fish as safe as possible during the process. At a bare minimum you should start with water conditioner and test kits for a fish in cycle and be prepared to buy meds to treat sickness from the stress of a fish in cycle (not reccomended). Fish out cycle, you really just need test kits and some fish food or something for the bacteria culture's to feed off of until your parameters stabilize. You can even get away with putting straight tap water in and letting the chlorine evaporate for a couple days to save initial cost of declorinator but you will need it for water changes once life of any kind is in there. The bottle bacteria I'm told is a waste of money but haven't tried it myself. The water conditioner I use is pretty cheap, $10 per bottle or so and it has lasted months. You will need medications but I get those as needed then just replace if I run out. Most expensive med I have used is around $20 but some get more expensive. Initially, fish out cycle, I think you can get an awesome setup going and started cycling for $500 really comfortably including some plants to seed the tank with; excluding a second small tank for isolation and medicating in a smaller volume to save money on meds and stress on unaffected tank mates. 

Food and general maintenance stuff probably costs me 3 or 400 per year so it's not too bad for tropical. I feed flakes, algea tablets, dried blood worms, fertilizer for the plants and live daphnia that I culture myself to save some money for more fish 😉 I also have put fish in my daphnia setup if they appear constipated, they seem to clear them right out lol. 

I spend probably 3 hours a week on maintenance but its not work if you enjoy it. I got a nice magnet scrubber so I don't get armpit deep in the tank every time I want to clean an unsightly spot on the glass. I do weekly 50% water changes and I siphon water slowly back into the tank so if my temp is off it doesn't shock the fish with sudden, drastic temp changes. It takes longer but works well for me. 

You can spend an insane amount in this hobby. If you want to keep a cold water setup then you will need chillers which are pretty expensive. Co2 setups can be bonkers expensive if you want a planted tank to have pearling and perfect plants. You can spend hundreds of dollars on just a nice filter that massage your fish's feet while it gives them legal advice or whatever a 500 dollar filter does. It really depends on what you are looking to put into the tank and how far you want to take the setup. I am starting small and working my way up as needed (wanted).


----------

